# My MAC Collection... My Obsession <3



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

here is my MAC collection, so far..

my vanity














as you can tell, I love palettes


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection... so far...*

Ohh your pallets look so pretty !


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection... so far...*

wow i love your collection!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection... so far...*

Nice collection!  Where did you get the tray that is holding your pigments and shadows?


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection... so far...*

nice stuff! Its cool that you hit the pan on so many of your shadows... i get sooo excited when i hit the pan lol


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection... so far...*

You have an amazing collection!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection... so far...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Nice collection!  Where did you get the tray that is holding your pigments and shadows?_

 
I can get them at a little wholesale nail place around the corner from my school. PM me if you want me to get the information on how to order them from that place. They are only 25-55 dollars based on size.


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection... so far...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Nice collection! Where did you get the tray that is holding your pigments and shadows?_

 
exactly, they are acrylic holders that hold polishes. they come in handy


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection... so far...*

Gorgeous collection!!  Your palette collection is frickin' amazing!!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

aw really pretty collection


----------



## Hy_Maintanace1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love it


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 19, 2008)

updated 7-19


----------



## xquizite (Jul 19, 2008)

wow nice collection! i like how u have everything arranged!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but where did you get that case where your powders are at??


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 19, 2008)

nice collection. Love the acrylic eye shadow & pigment holder


----------



## crystalgzm18 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg!!! im drooling!!lol
how long did it take u to collect all that?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 19, 2008)

i'm in love


----------



## maple14 (Jul 19, 2008)

love your vanity setup!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have such a beautiful vanity, it's sooo pretty, especially with all the makeup on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love the little thing hanging on the wall that says "Always Kiss Me Goodnight".

BTW, in those holders for your brushes, what are those little clear rock looking thingies that the brushes are stuck into?


----------



## TDoll (Jul 20, 2008)

NICE SETUP GIRL! I'm loving your palette collection!


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 20, 2008)

amazing collection! btw where did you get those drawers you keep your stuff in? i need something like that..


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_WOW WOW WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You have such a beautiful vanity, it's sooo pretty, especially with all the makeup on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love the little thing hanging on the wall that says "Always Kiss Me Goodnight".

BTW, in those holders for your brushes, what are those little clear rock looking thingies that the brushes are stuck into?_

 

thanks, I actually had that sign made, it has our names on it!

I just got them at Michaels or AC Moore, they are just small little acrylic beads that go in the bottom of floral vases, they work well.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_amazing collection! btw where did you get those drawers you keep your stuff in? i need something like that.._

 

I got them here, and yes they were very expensive, I got (2) 7 drawers, and 3 of the 4 drawers.  I couldn't find them any cheaper.  Hope that helps.


----------



## 2Obsessed4MU (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG!  I absolutely love the vanity! It's adorable.  What a great collection too.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 20, 2008)

i LOOOOOOOVE your vanity!!!


----------



## Labonte (Jul 20, 2008)

Your vanity setup looks a lot like mine. Except I can fit all of my MAC on the table because my collection is so small! haha. I love how you have everything organized!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice collections!!


----------



## trammie (Jul 20, 2008)

awesome collection shelley! love it =)


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

What a fab collection!


----------



## aboe (Jul 21, 2008)

Aaaww.
Your vanity is great!!
Great collection too...Congrats!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

Very Nice, i love the way you store all your goodies, looks fantastic!!


----------



## Lvx (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, your Victorian vanity is gorgeous. Good find =)
and you are organized! Right now I have everything crammed into a few train cases but thanks for posting this because I am now inspired to be more creative when I move into my new home.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 23, 2008)

Love your collection... you have a mixture of everything.


----------



## User49 (Jul 23, 2008)

I LOVE your dressing table! How chic is that!! Gorgeous! Beautiful collection!! xx


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Amazing collection! Love all the palettes!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 24, 2008)

wow i love your collection!


----------



## concertina (Jul 24, 2008)

I love your vanity and the way you have your e/s displayed!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 25, 2008)

wow your vanity is beautiful & your collection is amazing! I've been looking on craigslist for a vanity somewhat like yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, lots of pretty things! Love it!


----------



## Carlyx (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish I had all of those pallets! Great collection.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 12, 2008)

amazinggggg collection .. you need to tell me where you got that gorgeous vanity .. i have so much trouble finding one as attractive as the things i want to put in it =]


----------



## makeupmadb (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovely collection! When I saw the picture of the vanity I thought 'How minimalist' and scrolled down to then find the vanity covered with makeup!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

wow, i am in love with your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's great!


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 23, 2008)

I love your vanity and your collection amazing.


----------



## sherox (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG your collection is AMAZING! *droooool* where did you get your vanity and those clear drawers?


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 24, 2008)

What a pretty vanity!  And an awesome collection~~~


----------



## shelavou (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow so many palettes!
I love it


----------



## Reiven (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG! I love your vanity(I have a thing for victorian style^^)! And the mirror-lovely! And with all that make up on it - can I move in with you, pleease??^^


----------



## Odette1303 (Jan 12, 2009)

Great collection.

I really, really like the vanity. It's beautiful...


----------



## ladyv (Jan 20, 2009)

I love your collection and vanity and clear acrylic organizers!! love them all! can i ask how much the clear organizers were?


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 20, 2009)

I Love Your Vanity!  Very Pretty!  Collection is nice too.


----------



## piecesofmeg (Jan 21, 2009)

i love your vanity table!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 21, 2009)

God-like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha....amazing!!! I'd love a good hour or two at your vanity!


----------



## Azul (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, i'm speechless, your collection is amazing.  Love the vanity.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 22, 2009)

adorable vanity! i really liked the way everything is organized!


----------



## peruvianprinces (Feb 27, 2009)

your vanity & your collection are to die for!
<3


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 25, 2009)

wonderful collection! I love how at first your desk was empty and then I scrolled and your desk was like WOAH


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2009)

Oooh...I love your vanity. That's the kind of table & mirror I'm looking around for at the moment. I adore the antique/shabby chic style. Lovely collection too.


----------



## taina007 (Nov 26, 2009)

I love that vanity! and wish i had your stash...*sigh*...


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Your vanity is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely collection!


----------

